# Poll: Best superhero flick?



## buzzard (Dec 15, 2005)

The thread on Sky High has prompted me to get opinions as to the best Superhero movie of all time. I'll list the ones I consider worthy of consideration. Of course if you have a different preference, select other and post it.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 15, 2005)

No option for Supergirl?

To hell with this poll!


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 15, 2005)

I gave it to the Incredibles by a hair.  But I do really like Batman Begins, X2 and Spiderman 2 a lot too; on any given day I could probably lean towards any of those four, depending on my mood.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 15, 2005)

Other - Unbreakable


----------



## WayneLigon (Dec 15, 2005)

It's a tough decision between Spider-Man 2, X2, and Incredibles, but I finally had to give it to X2. Both X1 and 2 are just about the finest superhero movies made, but the others listed are right up there. Burton's Batman is about the weakest of the lot given, but save for that one I'd be hardpressed to rank the others. It would depend on my mood at the time.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 15, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Other - Unbreakable



It gets my vote as well.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 15, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> It's a tough decision between Spider-Man 2, X2, and Incredibles, but I finally had to give it to X2. Both X1 and 2 are just about the finest superhero movies made, but the others listed are right up there. Burton's Batman is about the weakest of the lot given, but save for that one I'd be hardpressed to rank the others. It would depend on my mood at the time.




I agree that Burton's Batman is nothing to write home about, but in the context of when it was released, it was a big deal. That's why I included it.

buzzard


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 15, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> I agree that Burton's Batman is nothing to write home about, but in the context of when it was released, it was a big deal. That's why I included it.



Yeah, it was a big, important and even a watershed movie for it's time, I think.  Of course, it hasn't aged well, and it's legacy has been tainted by its really stupid sequels, unfortunately.  Same thing with the older Christopher Reeves Superman movies; haven't aged well, and blasphemous monstrosities like _Superman V: The Quest for Peace_ have kinda tarnished the image of the entire franchise.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 15, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> I agree that Burton's Batman is nothing to write home about, but in the context of when it was released, it was a big deal. That's why I included it.
> 
> buzzard



 Indeed.  In fact, to this day it _still_ remains one of the highest-grossing films ever.  I remember vividly how big of a deal *Batman* was when it was first released.  _Everybody_ was talking about how cool it was.

Even though I've changed my position from several months back and now consider *Batman Begins* to be the better movie, there are still a few things about Burton's *Batman* that I like more:

- Jack Nicholson as the Joker ("Do I look like I'm joking?").
- Set and costume design.
- The wonderful score by Danny Elfman (much like how I've always associated the Man of Steel with John William's *Superman* score , I still associate Gotham's Dark Knight with Elfman's *Batman* score)
- Michael Keaton as Batman (I don't know why, but I just can't get behind Christian Bale as Batman)


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 15, 2005)

See, I could never get behind either Jack Nicholsen or Michael Keaton in their roles, which is a big part of why the Burton Batman never really worked for me.

But, I concede that I'm definately in the minority on that one.  And I like anything Danny Elfman does.  Coincidentally (or not, probably) he's also behind the recent Hulk and Spiderman soundtracks; both soundtracks that I like a lot.


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's my personal favorites
X2
Unbreakable
X1
Spiderman 2
F4
Daredevil (directors cut)
Spiderman
Batman Begins
Blade
Batman
Superman
Superman 2
The Hulk
Blade 2
Batman Returns

This list ommits movies I haven't seen (The Incredibles), and movies I wish I'd never seen (Batman 3&4, Superman 3-5).


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 15, 2005)

Unbreakable.


----------



## Arnwyn (Dec 15, 2005)

My list would probably be:

1) Spiderman (the first one)
2) X2
3) Superman


----------



## sniffles (Dec 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I gave it to the Incredibles by a hair.  But I do really like Batman Begins, X2 and Spiderman 2 a lot too; on any given day I could probably lean towards any of those four, depending on my mood.



Ditto!


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Dec 15, 2005)

The orignal Donner/Reeve Superman. Hands down. It had  a magesty and power to it, that in my mind represents some of what comics are, that all of the others miss.

After that, - Unbreakable and Increadbles, and maybe Bats Begins.

Then the next tier - Superman 2, the Xmen Movies, Daredevil, Fantastic Four, Spidey 2,  Sky High, and Mystery Men.

Then under that the Hulk, Electra, the frist Spiderman, others.


----------



## The Serge (Dec 15, 2005)

_Batman Begins_ all the way.  By far, the best non-cartoon adaptation of the character.

I have _The Incredibles_ and _X-2_ tied for second.  One is a fun, action packed portrayal of comics with heart and the second is one of the best sequels with fantastic portrayals of everybody's favorite mutants.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Dec 15, 2005)

Spidey for me.


----------



## Firebeetle (Dec 15, 2005)

*Missing movies*

It is great that there have been so many great superhero movies.  For a while there, it seemed we were going to get the short end of the Hollywood stick.  Who can forget such gems as "Captain America"? 

I feel this list is incomple though.  I would add.

Superman I, another watershed movie.  
Blade I, an excellent film
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, go ahead and groan, As a fan of the comics, I have to say the original movie was very true to the storyline.  Too bad they didn't make April black though.  

However, the list works as it stands, since it includes Batman Begins, the ultimate superhero movie ever.  I've always dreamed of being able to retell the Batman origin story, and that movie is the story I would have told.  I've often said that the movie was made especially for me.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 15, 2005)

Spiderman 2 for me, thought it really caught the 'hero' but if the poll had Buckaroo on it, it could have been hard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2005)

Batman: Return of the Joker.


----------



## Pants (Dec 15, 2005)

My favorites:

X-2
Batman Begins
Spiderman 2


----------



## KaosDevice (Dec 15, 2005)

I've got to weigh in with the Unbreakable fans. Great movie.

But really what could compete with the Greatest American Hero?


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 15, 2005)

Firebeetle said:
			
		

> I feel this list is incomple though.  I would add.
> 
> Superman I, another watershed movie.



Ahem.  That movie's actually *not* missing from the list.  Look again.


			
				Firebeetle said:
			
		

> Blade I, an excellent film
> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, go ahead and groan, As a fan of the comics, I have to say the original movie was very true to the storyline.  Too bad they didn't make April black though.



Yeah, but not traditional superhero movies either.  I can see leaving both of them off, especially TMNT, because they really aren't the same genre.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yeah, but not traditional superhero movies either.  I can see leaving both of them off, especially TMNT, because they really aren't the same genre.




Well heck, I certainly wouldn't call Unbreakable a traditional superhero movie and it appears to have five votes ennumerated in the 'Other' category. While I did like Unbreakable, I neither consider it a superhero movie, nor do I consider it to be as good by my measure as some of the others on this list. 

buzzard


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 15, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Well heck, I certainly wouldn't call Unbreakable a traditional superhero movie and it appears to have five votes ennumerated in the 'Other' category. While I did like Unbreakable, I neither consider it a superhero movie, nor do I consider it to be as good by my measure as some of the others on this list.



Me neither, but I can at least see why folks are considering that one.  I think Blade, while good and yes, based on a comic book, isn't really a "superhero" of the type you think of when you hear the word, and the tone and trappings of the movie are more gothic horror combined with a super-soldier.  TNMT is a parody, combined with 80s silliness vis-a-vis ninjas and whatnot.

Personally I wouldn't call either of them part of the "superhero" genre, while Unbreakable at least is kinda a twist and new look at the Superhero genre from another angle.


----------



## Wystan (Dec 15, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Other - Unbreakable





I agree, great understated movie...


----------



## spatha (Dec 15, 2005)

Spiderman.
The first time you see him swinging across the screen in costume was......orgasmic(for lack of a better description).


----------



## Zarithar Savageclaw (Dec 15, 2005)

Batman Begins
X-Men
X2
Spawn
Mystery Men
Blade II (not a traditional "super-hero" I know... but a hero nonetheless from a comic book)
Batman (Michael Keaton version)


----------



## trancejeremy (Dec 15, 2005)

The Crow

Blade I/II


----------



## Zarithar Savageclaw (Dec 15, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> The Crow
> 
> Blade I/II




Bleah... left out the Crow. That definately deserves a mention!


----------



## Reynard (Dec 15, 2005)

No love for 'The Specials'?

Also, both Batman: Mask of the Phantasm and Batman/Superman: World's Finest are great, great films.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 15, 2005)

Batman Begins.

While I loved the Burton Batman when it came out (ahh, to be 13 again), I never quite liked Nicholson as the Joker (what do you mean, we now know his real identity???) or Keaton (short balding man puckering up?) as Batman. Plus Gordon was a complete joke.

After that, I'd say Superman I & II, mostly because Chistopher Reeve embodied the character in a supernatural level that is borderline eerie.

After that it's X1 and X2 tied with Spidey 1 & 2.

Oddly as it sounds, I didn't find the Incredibles to be interesting to me.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 15, 2005)

In order:

Unbreakable
The Incredibles
Superman
Batman Begins

Spidey 1 & 2 + X1 & 2 are right there too


Personally I find it mind boggling that some don't consider Unbreakable a superhero movie. By what definition exactly would it be excluded? Personally I feel it's arguably the "truest" superhero story to make the big screen. If you found out you were different how would you react?


----------



## KaosDevice (Dec 16, 2005)

Reynard said:
			
		

> No love for 'The Specials'?




As I was scrolling down I was just thinking I had missed that one. I LOVE The Specials. Great flick.


C'mon...A viking!?


----------



## Jamdin (Dec 16, 2005)

I liked Batman Begins the best with Spider-Man in a close second.


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Dec 16, 2005)

Top fave would have to be Superman.  Christopher Reeve did such an excellent job in the dual role of Clark/Supes, even making the lamest disguise in all of comicdom not only seem plausible, but workable.  Gene Hackman was fun as Luthor, and had some of the best one-liners in the film.  Gonna be hard to go see Superman Returns with someone other than Chris Reeve in the blue tights.

Close second would have to be a four-way toss-up between Batman Begins (or as some of my friends call it "Batman Done Right"), The Incredibles, and both Spider-Man movies.


----------



## Rykion (Dec 16, 2005)

I voted X2, but I really liked all the movies on the list except Burton's Batman.  Now if it were the 1960's Batman movie it might have a chance.


----------



## Trickstergod (Dec 16, 2005)

Batman Begins, with X-2 coming in at a decent second. 

Much as I enjoy the Incredibles, I've never been able to quite reconcile it as in the same league as other super-hero movies, much in the same way I wouldn't put Shrek side by side with the Lord of the Rings. 

Also, while I enjoy the Spider-Man movies, I find them just a tad too cartoony for my tastes. Same thing with Unbreakable, but in reverse. 

Many of the other choices, while good for their time, are sadly dated.


----------



## Vigilance (Dec 16, 2005)

My choice was not  on the list (Superman 2)


----------



## Undead Pete (Dec 16, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Other - Unbreakable



Glad to see I'm not the only one with that opinion.  Definitely the most "realistic" superhero movie


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 16, 2005)

A perfect tie between the Incredibles and Batman Begins.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yeah, but not traditional superhero movies either.  I can see leaving both of them off, especially TMNT, because they really aren't the same genre.




Although I can understand the argument we do have modern day mutants with powers greater than normal humans, fighter against super powered villains and based on a comic book - how exactly is TMNT not a superhero movie?

Of course The Hulk isn't a superhero movie either, since The Hulk is a Monster fighting the good guys (ie army) not a hero

Oh and while we're on the topic I have to give a plug for

*The Toxic Avenger*

(okay so nowhere near as good as unbreakable but fun...)


----------



## Aaron L (Dec 16, 2005)

WEll, it was ahard choice between X-Men 2 and Spider-Man 2.  SM2 just was so GOOD at doing everything right about Spidey, while X2 still gives me goosebumps watching Jean Grey sacrifice herself and set up the coming of the Phoenix.  And while Im at it, X1s portrayal of Magneto and his beginnings was superb.

But yes, Unbreakable may beat them all.  Just amazing.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Dec 16, 2005)

Spidey 2. I still remember what an awe-inspiring experience this movie has been for the first _two_ times I watched it. And Alfred Molina is a fantastic actor (liked him in Chocolate, Frida, and Coffee and Cigarettes), and really nailed Doc Ock for me.

Batman Begins is a close second... and maybe only because I'm a Marvel fanboy 
Christian Bale wasn't great - he was _huge_. A fact that's even more amazing if you take the supporting cast into account (it ain't easy shining in a movie with such great actors, even as the main character). No kidding: Bale is quickly becoming my favorite actor.

Third: Unbreakable. Both an original and realistic take on superheroes. I _loved_ the end. And it was good to see Samuel L. Jackson _acting_ for once, instead of just being _cool_.

After these three: Incredibles, Spidey 1, Superman II, Mystery Men and Hulk (so sue me) in no particular order.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2005)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> After these three: Incredibles, Spidey 1, Superman II, Mystery Men and Hulk (so sue me) in no particular order.



I really like Hulk as well, it ties with Fantastic Four for my second favorite superhero flick.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 16, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Personally I find it mind boggling that some don't consider Unbreakable a superhero movie. By what definition exactly would it be excluded? Personally I feel it's arguably the "truest" superhero story to make the big screen. If you found out you were different how would you react?




There are a number of aspects in which is differs from traditional superhero genre. There's no costume, not a whole lot of action, and honestly not much of what I'd consider a supervillain. It is an interesting taking on trying to treat a "superhero" realistically. However that makes it rather a fringe film for the genre. 

Honestly, it's not even that great of a movie. Sure, it's a good movie, but in absolute terms I think that Batman Begins (or Spiderman, or X2) takes it out back to the woodshed and beats it brutally. 

buzzard


----------



## Firebeetle (Dec 16, 2005)

*Oops*



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Ahem.  That movie's actually *not* missing from the list.  Look again.




Oopsie. 



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Yeah, but not traditional superhero movies either.  I can see leaving both of them off, especially TMNT, because they really aren't the same genre.




Probably true.


----------



## Joker (Dec 16, 2005)

Blade (Just the first one, the second was cool and the third one was a bad bad dream.  Gone really really bad.)

And I do consider it a superhero flick:

su·per·he·ro    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (spr-hîr)
n. pl. su·per·he·roes 
A figure, especially in a comic strip or cartoon, endowed with superhuman powers and usually portrayed as fighting evil or crime


----------



## Joker (Dec 16, 2005)

Come to think of it, Hero with Jet Li wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## The_lurkeR (Dec 17, 2005)

I voted Batman Begins, although I do like the Spider-Mans, and X-Men2 quite a bit.

I love The Incredibles, but don't consider them to really fit with the rest of the films in this category.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 17, 2005)

buzzard said:
			
		

> There are a number of aspects in which is differs from traditional superhero genre. There's no costume, not a whole lot of action, and honestly not much of what I'd consider a supervillain. It is an interesting taking on trying to treat a "superhero" realistically. However that makes it rather a fringe film for the genre.




Note that I specifically did not include "traditional" in my original statement. I was primarily responding to your statement ..."I neither consider it a superhero movie"...

While I don't have a problem with folks considering it to be non-traditional, to claim that it isn't a superhero movie _at all_ is a bit over the top IMO.

(...on rereading your original post however you do mention not seeing it as a traditional superhero film in the first sentence, so we may just be having a slight failure to communicate...  )



> Honestly, it's not even that great of a movie. Sure, it's a good movie, but in absolute terms I think that Batman Begins (or Spiderman, or X2) takes it out back to the woodshed and beats it brutally.




Personally I think Unbreakable was a very well done piece of filmmaking, more so than some of the other movies on the list (including X2). Stylistically it is just a very different type of film than the others and I feel we're mostly just talking about a matter of taste here.

Ultimately I just feel that when you cut to the heart of the matter the best superhero stories (as with stories of all genres) are about people and how they interact and for me Unbreakable was tops in that category.


----------



## Dragonblade (Dec 17, 2005)

I feel a superhero movie is good when it does either one of two things:

1) Convey a truly mythic feel with great and noble heroes who don't simply pay lip service to classic superhero virtues such as truth, and justice, but are proud to embody them without regret, or excessive angst or cynicism.

2) Portray a realistic universe where superheroes could plausibly exist, with the source material respected and not portrayed in any overtly cheesy or "wink at the camera" manner.

A movie that can portrary one of these well, I consider good. A movie that can portray both, I consider great.

Movies that I feel successfully fulfilled the first criteria (admittedly my toughest) would be:

Superman 1
Spider-man 1 and 2
Batman Begins
The Incredibles

Movies that I feel successfully fulfilled the second criteria would be:

X-men 1 and 2
Blade 1
Spider-man 1 and 2
Batman Begins
Fantastic Four
The Incredibles
Superman 1
Unbreakable
Hulk

As you can see, I feel that Superman, both Spider-man movies, Batman Begins, and The Incredibles truly stand out for meeting both criteria of mine.

Some other superhero movies that I actually enjoy and consider ok are:

Daredevil
Punisher
Superman 2
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Batman 1

Superhero movies that I either just don't like, or outright hate are:

Catwoman
Superman 3 and 4
Batman 2, 3, and 4
Elektra
Blade 2 (never seen 3)
TMNT 2, and 3


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 17, 2005)

Put another vote in for Unbreakable.

Biased polls suck


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 17, 2005)

Batman Begins.

"Swear to ME!!"

Far behind that are The Increidbles, Spiderman 2, Unbreakable and Xmen (would be XMen 2 if they had't thrown away my favourite character, cyclops, for 2/3 of the movie).


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 17, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Other - Unbreakable





I like this one, too, but I voted above for Spiderman.  I think they both manage to be good films with or without the "superhero" prefix.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2005)

Havn't seen Unbreakable, guess it's worth to look out for it, then. 

Voted for The Incredibles, just because it was so incredible. 

Batman Begins and Spiderman 1 were also very, very good.
I also liked Hellboy quite a bit. 

What about Dick Tracy? Or the Shadow? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 17, 2005)

Doc Savage.

And there's no way Batman Begins is a better superhero movie than The Incredibles.


----------



## Menexenus (Dec 17, 2005)

*Mystery Men*

I voted "Other".  I've seen Mystery Men crop up on a couple lists, but I definitely think it deserves top honors.  Mystery Men definitely shows what it's like to be a first-level hero who still has to keep his day-job.  The humor of the movie reminds me somewhat of Arthur's point of view in "The Tick" cartoon TV series (which is another favorite of mine).  

Personal aside: My love for Mystery Men and The Tick stems from the fact that they remind me of a 3-year-long Marvel Super Heroes campaign I participated in while I was in college.


----------



## Starman (Dec 17, 2005)

I had to go with Batman Begins because it's just so freakin' awesome. While I had a few minor quibbles, it is definitely my favorite superhero movie. 

The Incredibles, X2, Unbreakable, and Spidey 1&2, are all excellent and would be on the next tier.


----------



## Rustam (Dec 17, 2005)

*League of Extraordinary Gentlemen*






#1 = LoEG  

no question!


----------



## Krieg (Dec 17, 2005)

Rustam said:
			
		

> #1 = LoEG
> 
> no question!


----------



## Joker (Dec 17, 2005)

I think I know the reason why Rustam created a new profile.  I too would be very ashamed about posting that .


----------



## Templetroll (Dec 18, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Indeed.  In fact, to this day it _still_ remains one of the highest-grossing films ever.  I remember vividly how big of a deal *Batman* was when it was first released.  _Everybody_ was talking about how cool it was.
> 
> Even though I've changed my position from several months back and now consider *Batman Begins* to be the better movie, there are still a few things about Burton's *Batman* that I like more:
> 
> ...




My wife and I went to see it and a lot of folks had brought kids to see it since they expected it to be a laugh like the 60s batman TV show and it had Michael Keaton!  There was constant talking, laughing at nothing, kids running around... then, the hand buzzer scene.  By the time that Joker let go of that guy's hand the theater was silent.  Folks laughed at the actual funny bits but they paid attention to the movie and Batman was very cool again.


----------



## Eridanis (Dec 18, 2005)

Unbreakable, hands down. One of my favorite films of all time, too.

_Edit: Since so many people agree with me, I decided to pull rank and edit it in as a poll option._


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 18, 2005)

X-Men (the first) is my choice. A movie I truly enjoyed, much to my surprise (a pleasant surprise, to be sure).

The Incredibles are a very close second.

I have not seen Unbreakable. I did not know about the movie's existence until I read this thread.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Dec 18, 2005)

I voted for Batman Begins. I really liked the way they handled the theme and some of the horror scenes. It also had a good plot, good acting, and good set design.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 18, 2005)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> Unbreakable, hands down. One of my favorite films of all time, too.
> 
> _Edit: Since so many people agree with me, I decided to pull rank and edit it in as a poll option._



Could you move my vote to there from other?


----------



## buzzard (Dec 18, 2005)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> _Edit: Since so many people agree with me, I decided to pull rank and edit it in as a poll option._





Hmm, can we say abuse of privilege?

You want a poll which includes Unbreakable as a choice, start one. I don't really consider it a superhero movie. Others can disagree. They can also start polls. 

buzzard


----------



## Eridanis (Dec 19, 2005)

You're right; I apologize. I'll edit it back out.

Edit: Or should I say, I would edit it out if I could. Not an option, unfortunately.

Please chalk my momentary lapse of judgement up to too many long nights with my one-week-old. Friends shouldn't let friends surf the web while sleep-deprived.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 19, 2005)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> You're right; I apologize. I'll edit it back out.
> 
> Edit: Or should I say, I would edit it out if I could. Not an option, unfortunately.
> 
> Please chalk my momentary lapse of judgement up to too many long nights with my one-week-old. Friends shouldn't let friends surf the web while sleep-deprived.




Not a problem. I'm downright unbearable when lacking sleep myself. 

buzzard


----------



## Firebeetle (Dec 21, 2005)

*Top 25 Superhero films of all time*

Interesting link

http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/676/676647p1.html


----------



## buzzard (Dec 21, 2005)

Firebeetle said:
			
		

> Interesting link
> 
> http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/676/676647p1.html




Gotta say they really seemed to be digging deep for some of those choices. I mean putting The Hulk on the list just dumbfounds me. 

buzzard


----------



## The Serge (Dec 21, 2005)

I must be the only person that actually liked _The Hulk_...


----------



## CarlZog (Dec 21, 2005)

Rustam said:
			
		

> #1 = LoEG
> 
> no question!




Good God, man! Come to your senses! Clearly you have fallen victim to some foul villain who has clouded your judgment with some form of evil mind ray or brain poison!  

Kidding aside, I really did think that movie was an abyssmal interpretation of Alan Moore's story, warped nearly out of recognition to meet Hollywood's standards of the lowest common denominator audience.

Though I suppose if you'd never read Moore's comics and had no other expectations, the movie version may have just seemed like a fun romp in its own right...

Carl


----------



## kitoy (Dec 24, 2005)

The Serge said:
			
		

> I must be the only person that actually liked _The Hulk_...




I really enjoyed about 80 minutes of _The Hulk_, unfortunately the movie is 138 minutes long.  I own it on dvd and I watch it quite a bit, but my finger is constantly on the fast forward button.

It has really great moments in it, but you have to admit that it draaaags along at times.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 24, 2005)

Not to mention that horrid shot of Glenn Talbot freeze-framing to death...

Or the Hoodle (Hulk Poodle)...

If only Jennifer Connely would don a tiara and golden bra...


----------



## The Serge (Dec 24, 2005)

You'd cast that waif as Wonder Woman...?


----------



## Klaus (Dec 25, 2005)

Height: 5'7.5" (1.71 m) (1 cm taller than me!)
Measurements: 34C/D-22-34 

Dude, I'd cast her as anything!


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Dec 25, 2005)

Everyone knows that the best superhero movie ever is Mystery Men.






DM


----------



## Decado (Dec 25, 2005)

I went with Spiderman but really it is a tie with Spiderman 2 and Batman Begins.

Decado


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 26, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> If only Jennifer Connely would don a tiara and golden bra...





She'd be my choice for that role, too.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 26, 2005)

wolf70 said:
			
		

> Everyone knows that the best superhero movie ever is Mystery Men.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preach it.


----------

